# Hot Rod Pidgy Pic



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Can Anybody Identify This Muffed Breed..thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope our members can come up with some ideas.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Charles,
check this out. You think this looks like your pijie?

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/raraavis/ice.html


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmm Possiibly Reti..thanks For Reply..but He Is All White No Bar Or Colored Feathers..but The Shape Appears The Same..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

but He Is All White No Bar Or Colored Feathers..but The Shape Appears The Same..[/QUOTE]

I think I saw in another link that there are also bred all white.
But I was thinking also that the shape is very similar.
I didn't find much info on them, they might be pretty rare.
Will continue my search later.

Reti


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks For The Info.he Is Fun To Observe..always After The Doves Nearby..is This Bird Worth Any Money? Would You Know?


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

For One Thing He Is Pretty Large..bigger Than Any Pij Around Here..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess, if he is pure bred and being a rare breed, he must be worth something.
I think I saw a link with the breed standards, I will try to find it again and post it.

reti


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Reti Do You Raise Or House Pijs..what Are Your Interst.you Seem Like A Nice Pij Guy.. This Site Is Cool To Enjoy..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

CHARLES3 said:


> For One Thing He Is Pretty Large..bigger Than Any Pij Around Here..


Hi Charles, How big is big... Twice as large as a regular pigeon?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

CHARLES3 said:
 

> Reti Do You Raise Or House Pijs..what Are Your Interst.you Seem Like A Nice Pij Guy.. This Site Is Cool To Enjoy..




I rescue and rehab them (and keep them LOL).
I have 11 now. Six former ferals, two of them hand raised, two Sattinettes, one Indian Fantail, one King Pigeon (that is a big pigeon, I mean BIG), one racing pigeon. And one I am baby sitting, but mated with my King pigeon, so he might be staying, I don't know yet.

I am a pij gal LOL.

It is indeed a great site, with lots of info and we have our fun times too.


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Well Brad, He Stands Out Amongst The Crowd..i Would Say About 30% In Size.he Is King Of The Rooftops..around My Block.


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow Reti ..da Pij Chick..lol..that Group Must Keep You Busy,,and Also Lots Of Enjoymeant There Also.. What Is A Feral?..send Me Some Pics Of Them..


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Brad, Thanks For Your Interest..can You Tell Me What Breed You Think This All White Muffed Pij Is.. His Beak Is A Peach Shade Not Dark And Orange And Black Eyes


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Charles, 

I was going to guess a Lahore pigeon. The size and shape/muffs are consistant with a lahore but I haven't seen any that are all white.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Brad,
that was my second thought, but it seemed to me that the head shaped wasn't quite looking like a Lahore.

Reti


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Hey Reti,,,how Is Tiny? I Went To The Lahore Club And Sent A Pic..see What Happens. I Did A Research In A Pij Book Thought Maybe He Maybe Be A Muffed Saxon.. But Not Sure..i Appreciate Your Help..
This Is C Ool Site..


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Maybe a Old Dutch tumbler?


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Charles*

Hey Cool Pigeon World..we May Have Something Here..i Will Check It Out More . Many Thanks..


----------



## CHARLES3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmmm...pigeon World.....my Pij Does Not Tumble When I Flight...but Likes To Show Off And Soar And Flys Near Me When He Swooops Back Home


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Old Dutch tumblers don't tumble (its been bred out of the breed)


----------

